# ATItool win 98?



## slamminuk (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi,

I want to flash my sapphire radeon 9550 256mb card to a 9600 pro. before i do i need to check what my card is putting out and i know people are using the ATItool. but thats great if you have XP or 2000. Does anyone know of a simular program i can use to to my clock speeds etc...

thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2005)

try if rivatuner works with 98


----------



## slamminuk (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice one thanks.

Now I can see what i'm running at, how can i determine which BIOS flash to get? i.e (256mb or 128mb samsung or Etrontech or unknown) Or can i just move the core clock up and still get better performance.

this is what it shows:

ATI specific display adapter information
 Graphics core     : RV350
 Memory bus       : 128-bit
 Memory type     : DDR SGRAM / SDRAM
 Memory amount : 256MB
 Core clock        : 249.750MHz
 Memory clock    : 195.750MHz (391.500MHz effective)
 Reference clock : 27.000MHz

(sorry i'm new to all this stuff)


----------

